# White balls on upper stems? And, trim more in flower?



## Tact (Feb 2, 2010)

I just noticed these small white mostly round balls on some of the upper stems, they seem to have a hole in the middle of them and they crumble inbetween my fingers similair to perlite. Some upper stems have 2-3, but none on lower stems. I took them out of the grow room to get a picture, could this be salt buildup from watering the ladies with nutes and it spilling on the upper foliage then when the water evaporates this remains? I see no bugs, check leaves throughly... confused.

The second picture is one of the 13 ladies, they are all getting quite huge in the 2nd week of flowering, I trimmed the lower third of each plant 2 weeks before flower and now 2 weeks into flower there is so much lower growth that will get poor light im wondering if I should trim one last time?

So balls + trim in 2 weeks flower, thoughts?


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 2, 2010)

I usually do a trim job 2 weeks into flowering for a final grooming, trimming off any new suckers that arrive in the initial flowering stretch, and then leave them alone for the rest of the grow.  I've heard that after 2 weeks you are taking away from flowering time, and possably stressing them...I don't know how much truth there is to this theory.  I've never taken the chance of trimming on them after 2 weeks.

I don't have a clue as to what the white ball is.....WEIRD!

She looks perfect man...very healthy


----------



## Jericho (Feb 2, 2010)

check  mealy bug or cottony aphids. see if its anything like that.


----------



## Tact (Feb 2, 2010)

Jericho said:
			
		

> check  mealy bug or cottony aphids. see if its anything like that.



How? I see zero bugs, I scowered the leaves all aroudn the area those balls were found. They were never in clumps, on one stem there were three, but spread out 3" or so apart. Mostly they are just one here and there. One the plant I took out to photograph under natural lighting there were like 4 total that I could see, all near the top of the plant.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Feb 2, 2010)

Hello Tact 

Looks like a simple salt to me.

When you remove it, is there any form of damage underneath it?

I never trim but its your call.

I sooooo love your window, I now keep sitting here looking at a wall and thinking of putting one in, I have a spare lintel in my garage.

Maybe a summer job.

eace:


----------



## Tact (Feb 2, 2010)

Hey HIE,

I love that window also, I wish I could leave a (MJ) plant in there but with that lady out only 10 minutes the whole house started having that sweet, beautiful, _illegal_ smell. I am thinking about getting a Phicus (ficus?) and putting it in my living room. Maybe a bonsai could go in that window?

No damage was under the ball(s) I could see, something about the hole in each of these balls seems to indicate to me moisture evaporated out, leaving the left over despoit in the shape its in (with a hole)? I use AN organic lineup and due to having 13 plants jammed together in the grow room watering the middle ones is a royal pain in the ***. Inevitably the water solution spills on the tops of some of the plants while getting my pitcher inbetween these ravenous tarts.

If it is a pest, or living thing (eggs, droppings, etc) I guess I will know soon enough.


----------



## Blindwille (Nov 23, 2014)

I had this same thing and this was the only post / thread I could find on the net.   I had a few glassy white "beads" at the top of one plant out of five young ones.   The salt conclusion above makes sense.   The only plant that had these had wilted a bit.   Under a dissection microscope (30x) the glass beads promptly dissolve in water.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Nov 23, 2014)

I am inclined to think that it is some kind of precipitate from the watering solution. I hope its not salt or you may be flushing them before you reach harvest. I do trim underneath the plant on into flowering. If you only take a small branch or sucker here and there every few days rather than trying to do a bunch at one time, it shouldn't stress them.


----------

